# Picnic backpack - where to buy?



## GVA (12 Jun 2007)

Anyone know where I can get one of these? Lidl had them a few weeks ago but they were sold out whn I got there.


----------



## Gemstone (12 Jun 2007)

I saw them yesterday in Superquinn in knocklyn


----------



## whistler (12 Jun 2007)

Some nice ones in Argos


----------



## gipimann (12 Jun 2007)

M&S used to offer a backpack free (or very cheap) if you bought items from their summer food range - not sure if this offer is still on though.


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Jun 2007)

I remember seeing beautiful ones in Avoca Handweavers - beautiful prices too   But I thought at the time that I'd love someone to get me a present of one!


----------



## z108 (12 Jun 2007)

whats the difference between a *picnic backpack* and a* normal backpack *?

I saw in the basement of Roches Stores on Henry Street some kind of small backpack with a compartment for holding picnic plates/wine which kind of fits the description of a *picnic backpack*.

I cant assume youre in Dublin but theres probably branches of Roches  nationwide.  hope this helps


----------



## mell61 (15 Jun 2007)

millets had some lovely ones last year, and reasonable price.


----------



## BlueSpud (15 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> whats the difference between a *picnic backpack* and a* normal backpack *?
> 
> I saw in the basement of Roches Stores on Henry Street some kind of small backpack with a compartment for holding picnic plates/wine which kind of fits the description of a *picnic backpack*.
> 
> I cant assume youre in Dublin but theres probably branches of Roches nationwide. hope this helps


 
Aren't Roches gone now?


----------



## city girl (17 Jun 2007)

Dunnes currently have a 4 setting picnic backpack with integral cool bag, wine bottle cooler and picnic rug all for euro 19.95!


----------



## z108 (18 Jun 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Aren't Roches gone now?



That has crossed my mind too . Maybe the name has changed (which I didnt notice) but the store is exactly the same and is exactly where it has always been in Henry Street i.e. next door to the Ilac Centre and the homewares section is in the basement where you may buy the aforementioned picnic backpack.


----------



## RedStix (18 Jun 2007)

Yep, Roches were bought out by Debenhams.


----------



## taz29 (10 Sep 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking for one of these (a picnic backpack) and have searched high and low (I can't order one online from Amazon as I'm in a bit of a rush and it would take too long to have it delivered). I have looked in Debenhams, Dunnes, Avoca, M&S, Argos, random camping stores and either the places don't stock them now or do not sell them at all. Does anyone know of anywhere in Dublin that would sell them? 

Many thanks


----------



## Beans (10 Sep 2009)

I feel your pain! I spent about 15 hours online last November searching for a good picnic backpack that would ship to Ireland. In the end, I found this:

[broken link removed]

I love it!


----------



## huskerdu (10 Sep 2009)

Debenhams definitely had them a few months ago. Probably a bad time of year, they may not be restocking stuff that only sells in summer


----------



## Rurban (11 Sep 2009)

Saw them in O'Meara's on the Crumlin road.  Was there today getting camping stuff.  Not sure if they are what you're looking for but you could ring them or check the website.  They were around 20euro.


----------



## envelope (11 Sep 2009)

I bought one last year in TK Maxx  but you cant always be sure what they will have in stock. I did see some recently in Blanchardstown in the shop "what" near TK Maxx.


----------

